# Movement myth: Knees behind toes



## _Simon_ (Jan 18, 2020)

A very interesting article by a trainer I respect greatly (emphasises healthy and balanced training, maintaining mobility and good range of motion etc).

This is certainly a myth I was taught when I did my Cert III in Fitness, just thought I'd share whether it's of any benefit to martial artists!

Movement Myth #1 of 7: Knees and Toes


----------



## Buka (Jan 19, 2020)

It sometimes depends on the physical limitations of the person doing a particular exercise. In female athletes going through P.T rehab after certain knee surgeries, it can sometimes be used properly - but again, depending on the person, the injury/surgery and the exercise itself.

There are some exercises I do where I’ll usually keep my knees behind my toes - especially if my hips are tired from the previous days workout regime.

Sometimes training is a pain in the ****’s knees.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 20, 2020)

Buka said:


> It sometimes depends on the physical limitations of the person doing a particular exercise. In female athletes going through P.T rehab after certain knee surgeries, it can sometimes be used properly - but again, depending on the person, the injury/surgery and the exercise itself.
> 
> There are some exercises I do where I’ll usually keep my knees behind my toes - especially if my hips are tired from the previous days workout regime.
> 
> Sometimes training is a pain in the ****’s knees.


Very true, good point Buka!


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 20, 2020)

This is a good article. One thing I remember our football strength & conditioning coach telling me often was knees behind the toes until the thigh is well past parallel, then knees in front (like the guy in the squatting photo). The article does a good job of explaining how flexibility plays a big factor in this. 
Great post.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 20, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> This is a good article. One thing I remember our football strength & conditioning coach telling me often was knees behind the toes until the thigh is well past parallel, then knees in front (like the guy in the squatting photo). The article does a good job of explaining how flexibility plays a big factor in this.
> Great post.



We had a really effective but evil Master of Torture (aka S&C coach) on our team.

One of his devices of torture....


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 20, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> We had a really effective but evil Master of Torture (aka S&C coach) on our team.
> 
> One of his devices of torture....



Coach Dennis Fussell was a free weight proponent. "If you are not balancing the weight, you are not lifting the weight." I cannot remember how many times I heard him say that.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 20, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Coach Dennis Fussell was a free weight proponent. "If you are not balancing the weight, you are not lifting the weight." I cannot remember how many times I heard him say that.



Ours believed the same...except for that one torture device.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 21, 2020)

It depends how youre moving your feet. Any sport where you're reaching, knees should ne behind toes. Pay attention to fencing olympians vs amateurs...youll see the amateurs with the feet in front at various points during bouts. With national team members you'll almost never see that except for very specific circumstances where it's part of a trick for a point.


----------

